# wart remover?



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Honestly, this is pretty much just for me. I figured you guys and gals would be a good group to ask.

I have a couple of warts. Two on my neck, and one on each hand. OTC remover's just aren't effective for me, and because of my healthcare plan, getting a referral to a specialist (because apparently the family physicians in my area don't remove them) is a very painstaking process.

Anyone know of a good home remedy, that DOESN'T resort to just using a pocket knife?


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

ya an exacto knife and tweezers you need to get the roots out or they will come back i used otc remover then cut out the rest and pulled roots never had another one was about 5 or 7 years ago i used oragel stuff numb it and ice


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Are you sure the ones on your neck are warts and not skin tags? 

My dad's home remedy for either is to use nail clippers to cut the suckers off. I couldn't do that myself.

My mom has the ones on her wrist frozen off by the doctor. Every few years she has to have surgery to remove the roots from her wrists. They tend to form cysts after they have been frozen. Not fun. I've had to lance them for her so they will drain and she can move her hands.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've only had one in my life and it was between my index and second finger, I grabbed it with a pair of pliers and pulled it out. It hurt like a bear and left a crater but it healed up and never came back. I wouldn't really recommend that method but it worked for me.

If you have the time and patients, milkweed sap applied several times a day will eventually dissolve them. My brother got rid of one that way years ago.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Use duck tape. Cut off a peace and put it on the wart. leave it on until it falls off.
You can also use liquid bandage. Put it on the wart twice a day until it falls off. 

It might take a week to get it to fall off.

Or cut it off. Put some alcohol on it and what ever you chose to cut it off with. Grab it pull it up and cut it as close to the skin as possible.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Duct tape was recommended by my pediatrician. Put it on until it falls off. If the wart remains do it again.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I've cut one off in the past, and don't really wanna go through that again. Yes, it hurt, badly. I've cut myself in the past by accident, and have lanced boils and whatnot, but for some reason, warts hurt pretty bad to do it the same way.

The ones on my neck are not skin tags, I have snipped off a skin tag or two with clippers. Just like ripping off a bandaid, just do it quick and get it over with.

I don't see myself walking around, especially since I have a public service job, with duct tape on my neck.

I think I like the milkweed and liquid bandaid suggestions so far. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Some practitioners recommend taping a piece of banana peel&mdash;gooey side down&mdash;against the wart; change it daily until the wart disappears. Theories abound as to why this works: The irritation stimulates the immune system; the potassium in the banana peel helps reduce a deficiency (some believe warts are sign of a potassium shortage); the peel taped tightly to skin deprives the wart of oxygen. The truth is, no one really knows why it works, but there's considerable anecdotal evidence that it does.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

A well-run study found that duct tape worked better than cryotherapy (freezing) on warts. Subsequent studies failed to achieve the same great results, but experts still recommend &ldquo;duct tape therapy,&rdquo; particularly for those who are doctor- and medical-procedure-shy. Here's how to do it: Using rubber-backed duct tape (the kind used in the original study), cover the warts for six days. Then, soak the warts in warm water and rub them gently with an emery board or pumice stone. In the original study, the researchers had patients do this for as long as two months until the warts finally disappeared. Theoretically, the duct tape works by irritating the wart and causing the immune system to sit up, take notice, and attack it. But, in reality, no one really knows why it worked.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Garlic acts as an antiviral, but its caustic effects can potentially make warts blister and fall off naturally in a week. Just cut a peeled clove in half and rub it on the wart, cut side down. Repeat daily as needed for seven days.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I obtained the information above utilizing an app called Easy Home Remedies. Never used it before so gave it a try. No, I have nothing to do with sales, etc of the app.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Garlic sounds like a durn good idea too. I'm going grocery shopping this afternoon anyway.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I got rid of a wart on my elbow with coconut oil, which has strong antiviral properties. Just rubbed a bit of coconut oil on it a few times a day; in a few weeks it was gone. Painless, too.

I would think tea tree oil or oil of oregano would work just as well.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've heard great things about tea tree oil, my sister in law uses it as an antiseptic.

I have 4 warts, so I can try several different methods and report back here.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Trip286 said:


> I've heard great things about tea tree oil, my sister in law uses it as an antiseptic.
> 
> I have 4 warts, so I can try several different methods and report back here.


Experimental sacrifice! Love it! Good luck, I have no suggestions. But an add just did pop up in the corner of this page about natural skin tag removal remedies. Ha!


----------



## sallyjoseph (Jan 23, 2013)

Home treatment is often the first treatment used for warts. When done properly, it is usually less painful as compared to surgical treatment. Home treatment includes:
Salicylic acid that’s currently regarded as the most desirable wart treatment based on its safety and effectiveness. It is as effective as or more effective than other treatment with minimal pain and risk. The treatment takes around two to three 3 months and salicylic acid formulas include Occlusal and Compound W.
Tape duct tape, in which you use duct tape for covering the wart for a period of time. This treatment takes 1 to 2 months.
Non-prescription cryotherapy; although cryotherapy can be performed in your doctor's office, a kind of treatment for common warts on feet and hands can be done at home. You spray a combination of two chemicals into a foam applicator and then hold the applicator to the wart for a few seconds. This treatment shouldn’t be used for kids under 4 or by breastfeeding or pregnant women.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you want to try the duct tape idea you can hide the duct tape with a bandaid.


----------

